# Peanut brittle



## Strontium

its such a brilliant flavour but I can't seem to track down a decent recipe for it, anyone out there got a good one?


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I would also love a recipe for it. When I started vaping yonks ago on twisp, the peanut brittle was the only twisp flavour I enjoyed


----------



## Strontium

The only decent one I've come across is the one from Blends of Distinction but I doubt they'll share their recipe lol


----------



## KZOR

Still a work in progress but welcome to try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Strontium said:


> The only decent one I've come across is the one from Blends of Distinction but I doubt they'll share their recipe lol



Can you explain to me how the peanut brittle juice exactly taste?


----------



## Strontium

VapeSnow said:


> Can you explain to me how the peanut brittle juice exactly taste?



The BoD one has a burnt nutty flavour, it's a intense nut flavour coupled with a honey sweetness. Really tasty.


----------



## VapeSnow

Strontium said:


> The BoD one has a burnt nutty flavour, it's a intense nut flavour coupled with a honey sweetness. Really tasty.



Okay bro so why don't you start with 

1.3% Tfa Brown Sugar
2.5% Fa Nut Mix
1% Fw Hazelnut 
1.5% Fa Maple Syrup 
0.5% Tfa Toasted Marshmallow

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

Ok try this, I would love some feedback. Been working on it for quite a while and it's finally to a point I'm happy with it.

6% TFA peanut butter
2% TFA Graham cracker clear
2% FA marshmallow
2% CAP vanilla custard V1
2% TFA Caramel
1.5% TFA Dulce de leche

The marshmallow adds a bit of sweetness as well as a bit of creamyness to the peanut butter. The CAP custard cause I love me some diketones and cause it adds to the whole creamyness and mouthfeel of the recipe. The caramel and dulce de leche makes the 'brittle' bit of it.

Took me a while to figure out that the recipe needed the dulce de leche to bring out that stickiness needed in the peanut brittle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Original recipe uses sugar and butter so I think it must have some caramel in it.
Would stick to CAP peanut butter.
Also a small percentage of French vanilla cream could work well.
@VapeSnow ......... yours could be a great starting point. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

KZOR said:


> Original recipe uses sugar and butter so I think it must have some caramel in it.
> @VapeSnow ......... yours could be a great starting point. Thanks



I think Fw Butterscotch Ripple will also work wonders in there.


----------



## tyroneroode

VapeSnow said:


> Okay bro so why don't you start with
> 
> 1.3% Tfa Brown Sugar
> 2.5% Fa Nut Mix
> 1% Fw Hazelnut
> 1.5% Fa Maple Syrup
> 0.5% Tfa Toasted Marshmallow


I agree with this


----------



## KZOR

Recipe for attempt 2. Just need 2 ingredients then I will test it and give feedback.



Feels we going to nail this as a collaborative effort.
This could be the beginning of a official ecigssa recipe page with homebrew recipes that only houses recipes that has obtained a certain amount of approval votes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

